# Linux Terminal on boot



## Master Shake (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey im new to linux i just uninstalled windows from my puter yesterday to put linux on but my problem is when i boot my puter up everything loads fine with the black and white letters and all but it stays on those letters it doesnt load up the actual os it stops and tells me to log in then its like im in terminal and i cant figure out how to boot my system from there, can i? until i find out im not turning my computer off so some help soon would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Which distro of Linux did you install? Also, during the install, were you asked to create a username? If so, use that username/password to login. Otherwise, you should have been asked to set an administrative password. At this point, use the username "root" and that same password. Once logged in, you can type "startx" to start the graphical part of Linux.


----------



## Master Shake (Dec 20, 2004)

im using SuSE 9.2 pro and i have tried typing startx and it says it cant start "something"5 should i try a different # like startx 4 or something but i logged into the user i created and i think the last time i tried root it didnt work but should it work if i get into root?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Can you try to write down that exact error message? I realize that there may be a lot of info, but try to pick out the important parts.


----------



## Master Shake (Dec 20, 2004)

i could but if i cant get it back up i cant post it


----------



## Master Shake (Dec 20, 2004)

i tried to restart but i didnt get the error do you know if there are special circumstances where something like that would happen like if you dont turn the machine off right or something?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You probably didn't install what was needed, or you didn't properly configure Linux.

Login as root and type: "sax2" and see if going through that config utility will help.


----------

